

How Amazon Web Services Isn’t Winning - joeemison
http://thenewstack.io/amazon-web-services-isnt-winning-problems-poses/

======
thomasrossi
I don't see why the developers experience should be "drastically simpler".

~~~
joeemison
It's the difference between having great documentation and full sample
applications and just having a skeletal description of bare API calls. The
review of API Gateway does a pretty nice job of laying out how the latter can
be a pretty awful DX.

